# Fail upgrading devel/m4



## juanjico (Aug 2, 2011)

I have an extrange problem. Trying to upgrade all ports with portmaster on 8.2-RELEASE, got an error when compiling devel/m4.


```
In file included from execute.c:47:
./spawn.h:469: error: 'POSIX_SPAWN_RESETIDS' undeclared here (not in a function)
./spawn.h:469: error: 'POSIX_SPAWN_SETPGROUP' undeclared here (not in a function)
./spawn.h:470: error: 'POSIX_SPAWN_SETSIGDEF' undeclared here (not in a function)
./spawn.h:470: error: 'POSIX_SPAWN_SETSIGMASK' undeclared here (not in a function)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /nas/freebsd/ports/devel/m4/work/m4-1.4.16/lib.
*** Error code 1
```

I've searched for this, but don't get anithing usefull. I'm really lost.

Any idea ???

Thanks !


----------



## BiZoNiX (Apr 26, 2013)

*S*ame problem*.*

FreeBSD 7.4-RELEASE-p12.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2013)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=218143&postcount=11

Same answer applies. You should stop resurrecting ancient topics asking about an unsupported FreeBSD version. Upgrade.


----------

